# FR: je m'assieds/assois, je m'assiérai/assoirai/asseyerai, etc. - conjugaison de asseoir/assoir



## Charlie Parker

Would I say to one of my students Assieds-toi or Assois-toi for "Sit down?" Are the two conjugations of s'asseoir synonymous? Which is more common? I think I've heard the latter in Quebec.


*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also our conjugator and the sister thread in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Cath.S.

I've also heard _assois-to_i but in France at least it does not sound very educated. 
Use _assieds-toi,_ it is much more standard French.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you _assois-toi _sounds funny to me, but then I'm an Anglophone. I might prefer to use more Québecois expressions, though, since I'm Canadian.


----------



## marie-francoise

If you are a teacher talking to students, it would be completely inappropriate to say "assois-toi". 

It is true that you will hear that a lot in Quebec.  But then again, you will commonly hear things like "Il fait-tu froid?"  which makes no sense at all, yet is understood to mean "Fait-il froid?"  There are  hundreds of examples like that in Québecois slang, but even les Québecois know that it's not quite French.
It would be equivalent to the Newfoundlander that says "So I tells her to come where I'm at".  It might be common useage, but nobody (not even a Newfie) could claim that to be standard English.


----------



## OlivierG

Hi 

I don't think "assois-toi" is grammatically wrong. There are two conjugations for the verb "s'asseoir", and in France, we prefer to use "assieds" instead of "assois", but it's just a matter of usage.

It'd be better to get the opinion of French speakers from Quebec to know whether "assois-toi" is actually the most frequent form and whether it can be used in formal conversations.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I've already had some very helpful comments in the forum about the two conjugations of _asseoir. _I am using a new French program in my school. The teacher's script uses _assieds-toi_  but then _on s'assoit _instead of _on s'assied._  I would grateful for opinions on this from francophone colleagues, especially québecois. Is is acceptable to mix the forms? Is _s'assoit_ good usage?


----------



## geostan

The first form tends to be used more frequently, and there are forms that would probably not be used be said, such as: assois-toi, for the sake of euphony.

But there is nothing wrong with them. If you like the second form, use it.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I saw this in print and was assured that it was an alternative spelling of elle s'assoit or elle s'assied. Is that true?


----------



## carolineR

yes, it is
elle s'asseoit or elle s'assied
je m'asseois ou je m'assieds 
I think the second is more frequent, though, except in the phrase
tu sais ce que j'en fais, de ton truc ? je m'asseois dessus !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Sorry Caroline, but Charlie got the right spelling: je m'assois, il/elle s'assoit, but ... s'asseoir. French spelling is far to easy!


----------



## heydzatsmi

asseois is, for me, the most frequent.
But In books, assied is surely the most used.

And for orders/advice it's usually : "assied" : assieds-toi.


----------



## john_riemann_soong

I'm just wondering if some people ever use two conjugations for verbs that do have two different conjugations, or is this something purely based on dialect and isogloss?

Perhaps, maintain a distinction in tense as well? For me, I would be incline to use the "assieds" form for the present indicative but "assois" for the subjunctive and imperative, for example. I'm not sure if this is because one of my teachers used the "assoyez-vous" form in elementary school. 

For English an analogy would be for me on how I would use generally use "lit" but sometimes use "lighted" for a context like "he lighted the path ... "


----------



## Viola_

that's a very interesting issue.
I had a look at my french conjugation book, wich says only
ie/ey verb form are preferable to oi form as the latest is less 'distinguée'
the wiktionnaire on the net says the same thing: Celles (les formes) en ie et en ey sont plus distinguées que celles en oi et en oy.
So, it seems it is a matter of...refinement????

which is not really an explanation!!!
I'd say the second form is, as you said, dialect related, and you can hear this one more in certain regions of france

your second point is also interesting as i would personnally say equally je m'assieds/je m'assois in the present tense, then would only use the ie form for the other tenses

well, just my feeling...


----------



## Lionidis

Hello, 
   Just wanted to point out that in the "futur simple" formation for asseoir, the stem is "assier-" and not "asseoir-" (Asseoir is irregular). So your sentence would be "Je m'assiera" (with an "accent aigu" on the 'e').


----------



## Paf le chien

- Je m'assoirai 
- Je m'assiérai 

sont tous les deux corrects : les deux conjugaisons sont permises (« asseoir » est vraiment *très* irrégulier). Effectivement dans le cas de l'utilisation du second préfixe, l'accent aigu va de soit 

Attention :
- dans le premier cas, le « e » disparaît du préfixe ;
- dans les deux cas, le « i » devient « y » devant une voyelle : « nous nous asseyons/assoyons ») ;


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'ai souvent entendu _Assoyez-vous _au Québec. Je comprends que les deux conjugaisons du verbe _asseoir _sont usitées et valables, du moins selon le Bescherelle. Est-ce que c'est courant en France dans certaines régions ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## hbd78

On dit "asseyez-vous", je n'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un dire "assoyez-vous".


----------



## Syntexte

hbd78 said:


> On dit "asseyez-vous", je n'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un dire "assoyez-vous".


 
Même chose pour moi


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci hbd78 et Syntexte. J'ai cru que les gens dans le midi utilisaient cette forme. Je me trompe.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'il s'agit plutôt d'une question de génération. Ma grand-mère l'utilisait ainsi qu'assois-toi.


----------



## chachaxxl

Ma grand-mére aussi, c'est une sorte de "patois", de vieux français.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci chachaxxl. Je crois que le québécois conserve des éléments du vieux français.


----------



## Lacuzon

Non, non, il ne s'agit pas de patois mais de l'autre conjugaison du verbe !

D'ailleurs je crois que la limite se situe vers les soixantenaires.

Quant à moi, au présent de l'indicatif, je réalise un savoureux mélange
Je m'assois
Tu t'assois
Il s'assoit
Nous nous asseyons
Vous vous asseyez
Ils s'assoient

Idem au présent du subjonctif :

Que je m'assoie
Que tu t'assoies
Qu'il s'assoie
Que nous nous asseyons
Que vous vous asseyez
Qu'ils s'assoient


A l'impératif :
Assieds-toi et assois-toi
Asseyons-nous
Asseyez-vous

Participe présent : s'asseyant

au futur : formes en oi
à l'imparfait :formes en ey

Mon épouse et mes enfants font de même.

Ma grand mère n'utilisait que les formes en oi y compris au futur et à l'imparfait.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Lacuzon. C'est ce que j'ai dit. Le _Bescherelle_ donne cette conjugaison comme alternative et _Le Petit Robert _aussi.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Oui, mais il se trouve qu'aux présents j'alterne les conjugaisons en fonction des personnes, ce qui ne me semble pas être très courant. 

Je serais par ailleurs curieux de connaître les habitudes des autres francophones ...


----------



## mickaël

Je connais les deux conjugaisons (pour l'impératif), mais je n'emploie et n'entends que la forme "asseyez-vous". Possible qu'il ait une question d'âge (plutôt que de régions -- Je suis du Sud de la France) sur l'emploi de la seconde forme.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Alors, assoyons-nous donc un moment ! Et dites-nous quelles formes vous utilisez au présent de l'indicatif !


----------



## mickaël

Ah oui, pardon, je ne parlais que pour l'impératif. À l'indicatif et au subjonctif aussi je fais ce même mélange que vous, ce qui ne doit pas faciliter la vie de ceux qui apprennent le français ...


----------



## itka

Eh bien Lacuzon, nous allons nous comprendre ! Je parle exactement comme toi (mélange des deux)... et j'ai connu bien des gens qui disaient "Assoyez-vous", mais ce doit être en effet une question de génération. Je pense qu'il y en a de moins en moins... au point que les _djeun's_ (qui n'ont pas consulté leur Bescherelle) pensent que c'est incorrect !
Pour l'instant, les grammaires continuent cependant à indiquer les deux conjugaisons de ce verbe.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie et les autres,

Charlie a raison de dire qu'au Québec, on a conservé des éléments du vieux français. 

Alors je confirme que chez-nous, tu entendras rarement _asseyez-vous_. Si tu l'entends, il y a de fortes chances que la personne ne soit pas « pure laine ».


> Si la forme en _oi-_ offre plus d’uniformité, l’autre a le prestige de la littérature et reste encore aujourd’hui, à plusieurs temps de sa conjugaison, la forme privilégiée par les Français.
> *Au Québec toutefois, le radical en assoi- est le plus usuel*.


Je dis en effet : _Assoyez-vous. Nous nous assoyons. Je m'assois. Il s'assoyait._ _Tu t'assoiras_. _Je m'assoirais. Vous permettez que je m'assoie?_ 
Enfin, toujours le radical « oi ». 

Le seul cas où j'emploie parfois la forme _ie_ est avec _tu_ à l'impératif (_assieds-toi_) parce que je n'aime pas tellement le son « wawa » de : _assois-toi_. 
Mais je confesse qu'il m'arrive plus souvent de dire la forme erronnée (ou vieillie?) _assis-toi. _Du verbe_ assire._ Par contre, je ne dis pas _assisez-vous._ 

Il en est question dans la BDL 





> _Assire_ est consigné dans les dictionnaires de moyen français et on en trouve de nombreuses attestations chez les grands auteurs du XVIe siècle.
> On peut citer, entre autres, Ronsard : _Où fuis-tu, mon Angelette…? Assy-toy sur mes genoux_; Rabelais


 Pour ceux que cela intéresse, voir *cette page* (généralités, historique et exemples) et cette *autre page* (conjugaisons à tous les temps)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour à tous,

Merci à Nicomon pour ce lien instructif.

En complément, je cite mon Bescherelle de 1975 :

"Les formes en ie et en ey sont préférables aux formes en oi et oy moins distinguées" (sic)

Est mentionnée, en outre, une troisième forme, dite sortie de l'usage, pour le futur simple et le conditionnel en ey et comme suit :

Tu t'assoiras ou tu t'assiéras ou *tu t'asseyeras*
Tu t'assoirais ou tu t'assiérais ou *tu t'asseyerais*

@ itka : Cette semaine, le prof de sport de ma fille leur a sorti un péremptoire assoyez-vous  Tous l'ont regardé en croyant à une conjugaison fautive (Il a la cinquantaine). Il semble qu'il ait été très fier d'avoir pu leur donner une leçon de conjugaison !

@ Nicomon : _Assis-toi _est effectivement enseigné actuellement comme une forme fautive.


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> "Les formes en ie et en ey sont préférables aux formes en oi et oy moins distinguées" (sic)


 Toute une « gagne » (bande, pour vous) de colons et d'habitants, ces Québécois.  



> @ Nicomon : _Assis-toi _est effectivement enseigné actuellement comme une forme fautive.


 Oui, je savais. Je le dis en famille ou avec des amis, mais je ne l'écris pas.


----------



## Viobi

itka said:


> Je pense qu'il y en a de moins en moins... au point que les _djeun's_ (qui n'ont pas consulté leur Bescherelle) pensent que c'est incorrect !



La plupart des "djeun's" disent "assis-toi", et ils ne sont pas les seuls, hélas. J'ai même vu dans une collection de perles d'élèves la question: "comment dit-on "assis-toi" en anglais?" et la réponse:  "shut up!"! Là, la perle est bien du prof! La réponse de l'élève n'est qu'une erreur révélatrice... 
Edit: j'admets l'usage en moyen français, mais si même mon père (référence ultime, vous comprendriez si vous le connaissiez!) ne l'emploie pas, c'est qu'elle n'est plus admise depuis looooooongtemps!]
Moi aussi, je mélange, mais toujours "asieds-toi", car le "oi-oi"me heurte un peu l'oreille.


----------



## Lacuzon

Nicomon said:


> Toute une « gagne » (bande, pour vous) de colons et d'habitants, ces Québécois.



Ma grand-mère aurait donc pu l'être et tout comme itka je le suis à moitié


----------



## Balaen

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Itka. C'est intéressant. Peut-être que je devrais mélanger les deux dans l'intérêt de mes élèves. Ils entendront cette alternative dans le nord de l'Ontario et au Québec.



Et peut-être en Belgique francophone. Ma mère en effet en usait fréquement, lors de visites. Mais pas sans marquer intentionnellement je pense l'usage un peu désuet, ou même local; proche du wallon, qui lui aussi conserve beaucoup de vieux français.


----------



## Lucky19

Lacuzon said:


> Quant à moi, au présent de l'indicatif, je réalise un savoureux mélange […]



Exactement pareil, je fais la même chose que toi, voire mélange les deux conjugaisons au gré de mes envies ou des circonstances. Parfois, faut pas chercher à comprendre... lol En famille ou entre amis, le français se relâche un peu à certains moments.

Ca m'arrive souvent de dire "assis-toi" à des copains mais je surveille mon langage en fonction des circonstances.

La prononciation "wa-wa" me gêne également dans "assois-toi". C'est pourquoi je ne l'utilise jamais. Ce n'est pas très... euphonique.


----------



## Balaen

En fait je parlais spécialement de l'utilisation à l'impératif (en guise d'invitation, et pas d'ordre évidemment). Ce que je voulais dire c'est que la forme "assoyez-vous" est dans ce cas moins formelle, raison pour laquelle je pense ma mère l'utilisait. Dans son magasin d'optique, où elle pouvait aussi demander à un client de s'asseoir, elle n'aurait jamais employé cette forme. Ni sans doute l'impératif, mais cela est une autre question...


----------



## mandrak2000

Bonjour! Voilà qui me réconforte... J'utilise depuis toujours la forme en oi (assoyez-vous) et me fait systématiquement reprendre. Je suis assez fière de ce particularisme ! (pourtant, j'ai seulement 40 ans...) Le français est une langue diverse.


----------



## ParizsiOjto

Bonsoir,

Le contraste est pour moi social : la branche bourgeoise de ma famille a toujours utilisé "Assieds-toi"/"Asseyez-vous" alors que la branche ouvrière/populo utilisait "Assois-toi"/"Assoyez-vous", tout comme leurs amis, des gens du Paris ouvrier ou de la petite ceinture. J'ai fréquemment entendu cette dernière forme dans les milieux populaires du sud-est (Provence et Côte d'Azur).


----------



## Maître Capello

La différence est régionale bien plus que sociale, la seconde conjugaison (en _-oi-_) prédominant notamment dans le Centre de la France et au Québec.

En outre, d'excellents auteurs on employé cette conjugaison-là. Bien plus, certains dictionnaires tel le _Larousse 19e siècle_ vont même jusqu'à dire que «la 2e manière de conjuguer est surtout usitée dans le style noble».


----------



## ParizsiOjto

Je ne cherchais pas à asseoir une vérité, Maître Capello, seulement à faire partager ce que j'ai pu observer, par expérience, dans le cadre restreint de la famille, à la fin du Vingtième Siècle.


----------



## Camilena

Bon ben, je ne suis pas beaucoup plus avancée......J'ai 2 petits livres: - La conjugaison des verbes BENEDICT de 1953 indique "assieds-toi, asseyons-nous et asseyez-vous". - La conjugaison LAROUSSE de 1987 indique "assois-toi, assoyons-nous et assoyez-vous". A en perdre son latin..........  Quelqu'un peut-il trancher? Merci d'avance!


----------



## Nicomon

Camilena said:


> [...] Quelqu'un peut-il trancher? Merci d'avance!


 À mon avis... non.  On ne peut pas trancher. 

Les usages varient d'une région à l'autre.  Il suffit de retenir que le verbe asseoir a deux modes de conjugaison.   Ensuite, ça devient une question de préférence personnelle.  Au Québec, la forme en « oi », comme dans ton Larousse, est plus courante.  

Bien qu'au son, à la deuxième personne de l'impératif, je préfère : Assieds-toi. 

Je remets ici les liens que j'ai mis au post #33 de ce long fil. 
Pour ceux que cela intéresse, voir *cette page* (généralités, historique et exemples) et cette *autre page* (conjugaisons à tous les temps)


----------



## Camilena

Merci Nicomon. Je retiens donc les deux conjugaisons. Je trouve que cette double possibilite devrait etre mentionnee dans tous les livres de conjugaison!!


----------



## pointvirgule

Camilena said:


> Je trouve que cette double possibilite devrait etre mentionnee dans tous les livres de conjugaison!!


Au moins, elle est mentionnée dans les tableaux de conjugaison de WordReference.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Elle l'est également dans le bescherelle qui reste pour beaucoup la référence en matière de conjugaison.


----------



## Ti Bateau

Which is the most commonly used future form of the verb 'asseoir'?
I personally find this verb the most difficult to memorise.
TY.


----------



## SwissPete

Maddening, isn't it? 



assiérai, assoirai, asseyeraiassiéras, assoiras, asseyerasassiéra, assoira, asseyeraassiérons, assoirons,asseyeronsassiérez, assoirez, asseyerezassiéront, assoiront, asseyeront



 I would go with the first one listed above, and stick with it.


----------



## Edriss

I would go with the two first forms. I don't think the third form is used very often (it might be a confusion with the verb "essayer", the future form of which is "essayerai").

Note that the old verb "seoir" (= to suit, like in "it suits you" ; to be situated) follows the first template* ("Ces robes vous siéront bien durant le bal"), and that the rare verb "surseoir" (= to delay, to pospone, in juridic terminology) follows the second template ("Dans l'attente de l'avis de la population, le préfet surseoira à statuer.")

*Except in the "participe présent", where the meaning differs depending on what form you use :
- "séant" -> Being situated ("Le parlement séant à Paris a voté de nouvelles lois").
- "seyant" -> Suiting ("Ce pantalon me seyant très bien, je vais l'acheter").


----------



## Beauceron-puppy

I only use the first one, the other 2 are a nightmare to conjugate


----------



## Ti Bateau

Thank you all for your very useful comments. 
It is reassuring to read that even a French person finds this verb 'a nightmare to conjugate' .


----------



## janpol

La seconde forme (assoirai) est la plus utilisée, ceci est vrai également  pour les autres temps. (une exception cependant pour l'impératif présent). Ce n'est pas par hasard : cette forme est celle qui ressemble le plus à l'infinitif. Bescherelle précise que les formes en "ie" et en "ey" sont préférables aux formes en "oi" qui sont jugées moins distinguées. Le futur "j'asseyerai" et le conditionnel "j'asseyerais" sont actuellement sortis de l'usage.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> Le futur "j'asseyerai" et le conditionnel "j'asseyerais" sont actuellement sortis de l'usage.


Peut-être en France, mais pas en Suisse. J'emploie en effet cette troisième conjugaison pour ma part !

Voir également le fil s'asseoir - je m'assieds / je m'assois - conjugaison sur le forum Français Seulement forum.


----------



## pascalfor

En tombant sur un dictionnaire de conjugaison du verbe asseoir, j'ai été surpris de voir écris je m'assois, alors que pendant plus de cinquante ans, j'ai toujours écris je m'asseois et je n'avais jamais fait attention que je devais être le seul à utiliser cette orthographe. Pour en avoir le cœur net, je fais une recherche internet et j'arrive sur ce fil. Eh bien, cinq décennies et je dois changer mes habitudes. Pourtant, il a bien dû m'arriver de conjuguer ce verbe, à l'école, et pourtant, je n'ai aucun souvenir d'avoir été repris, à l'époque.


----------



## olivier68

Les deux conjugaison existent. Cependant pas à tous les temps ou mode de la voix active (au passif, ou aux temps composés, c'est identique).
D'après Bescherelle, voici les cas où les deux co-existent :

INDICATIF : présent, futur, imparfait
SUBJONCTIF : présent
IMPERATIF : présent
CONDITIONNEL : présent
PARTICIPE : présent

Le choix de la conjugaison "naturellement" retenue dépend sans doute d'origines diverses :
- l'instituteur qui nous l'a enseignée
- nos lectures des auteurs
- et possiblement : régionalismes

Il n'y a, à ma connaissance, aucune officielle et académique préséance de l'une sur l'autre... A affiner (cf. Bescherelle pour les nuances !)


----------



## Nicomon

pascalfor said:


> j'ai été surpris de voir écris je m'assois, alors que pendant plus de cinquante ans, j'ai toujours écris je m'ass*e*ois et je n'avais jamais fait attention que je devais être le seul à utiliser cette orthographe


 J'ajoute ce qui suit, pour répondre en particulier au commentaire de pascalfor, qui a réanimé ce vieux fil. C'est moi qui colore. 



> *2e forme* Présent : _Je m'assois _(et non _je m'asseois_)_, tu t'assois, il s'assoit[...]_
> *Remarque 1* : On notera que le _*e*_ intercalaire présent à l'infinitif disparaît dans la seconde forme de conjugaison du verbe _*s'asseoir *_et de ses dérivés (_*rasseoir, surseoir*_), tandis qu'elle perdure dans la première forme avec un accent aigu. C'est la raison pour laquelle il a été proposé, lors des Rectifications orthographiques de 1990, de supprimer de l'infinitif de _*asseoir*_ et de ses dérivés ce *e* qui ne correspond plus à aucune réalité phonique (_*assoir*_ au lieu de _*asseoir*_), comme ce fut en son temps le cas pour le verbe _voir_.


 *Source*
Voir aussi la Remarque 2 au sujet du très québécois (familier) :   _assis-toi. _


----------



## olivier68

Oui ! En plus des deux conjugaisons... il existe ce problème de "e" dans les formes en "oi" ;-)


----------



## Nicomon

Il me semble évident que le problème de « e » part de l'infinitif.   Perso, j'écris volontiers _assoir,_ selon les rectifications de l’orthographe (1990). Par ailleurs, comme je l'ai écrit en 2009 et répété en 2011, je confirme à nouveau ce qui suit, extrait du même article :


> [...] la seconde, parfois considérée comme populaire (parce qu'elle correspond à une formation secondaire sur l'infinitif) bien que parfaitement correcte, est plutôt utilisée au sens figuré (_Il assoit sa réputation_)* et au Québec. *


----------



## Yendred

J'utilise un mélange des deux formes (forme 1 =_ assois_, forme 2 =_ assieds_) qui me semble être d'un usage assez commun :
_je m’assois _(1)
_tu t'assois _(1)
_il s'assoit _(1)
_nous nous asseyons _(2)
_vous vous asseyez _(2)
_ils s'assoient _(1)

_assieds-toi _(2)
_asseyez-vous _(2)

L'autre forme me paraît tout aussi naturelle, sauf _nous nous assoyons / vous vous assoyez_, qui sonnent très datées à mon oreille.


----------

